# over 45 considering starting with iui



## tang71 (Apr 18, 2018)

I am sure I sound a bit loopy,  but here I am, 47 and still ovulating apparently.  I have a 19 year old child, and my fsh is still normal according to my doctor, although he said 'i dont have long' and I really want another child.  I am looking at IVF and how cranky the clinics are about older women, how expensive and the whole doomsday thing, and I am wondering, since I already have had a child, if I shouldn't TRY iui.....?  Any words of wisdom from anybody out there would be so helpful!!  Thank you!  It is hard to stay positive with all the gloom and doom out there, but I just really want this.


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

Didn't want to read and run!
Why not book a consultation with a fertility clinic as a starting point? I think our consultation was around £150 which included a pelvic scan to see what's going on with your ovaries and a chat about different treatments. If it's something you want and can afford, then why the heck not?!
From the consultation I had a blood test and a hsg (to check tubes) and then a follow up consultation to discuss how to proceed.
Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mami2 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi Tang71,

How are you doing? Did you go to IUI eventually? I hope you don’t mind me asking and joining you in this thread. I too interested to do IUI and I am 45 years old. I’ve been doing low carbs diet, moderate protein and high fat and heard it’s help a lot. Xx


----------

